# My old and not so old tractors



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

Nothing fancy, just working tractors on the farm.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/MBCm98GsAHqFH4BN6




  








Argon 70




__
RedDirtFarmer


__
Jul 21, 2020




Brand is Same, model Argon 70. This tractor has a 70hp Deutz turbo diesel engine, lambrogini...





This is a Same Argon 70. It's 70hp, has a Lambrogini transmission. 24 speeds forward, 16 reverse. An Italian made tractor with a turbo charged Deutz engine. They had used it to clean out ponds before I got it so I had to replace the two stage clutch. I also had to rebuild the front differential, not because it went bad but because some bolts came loose inside and I procrastinated on taking it apart. My bad.









https://photos.app.goo.gl/NoYmWMfaoeY11ANEA








Putting in a solar cattle watering system with the little Bobcat.









This was my grandfathers tractor, an 8n I think, my uncles drove it from Iowa to Arkansas. Here they are getting ready to head out. They built the cab since the trip was in winter, Feb. 1946.






  








Ford 9n




__
RedDirtFarmer


__
Jul 21, 2020




This tractor had the Sherman high/low speed transmission. It's amazing the amount of work I did...





https://photos.app.goo.gl/XEiCcYkrs62pn5Mo6
https://photos.app.goo.gl/tDqkwiggUEYPANxV6
My old 9n. I did a lot of work with this little tractor.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5Nunb9Lufar5wP7F9
This was my first tractor....just kidding 





  








John Deere 350 crawler




__
RedDirtFarmer


__
Jul 22, 2020




We stopped on the way to look at this little dozer and picked up the trailer sight unseen, went...





https://photos.app.goo.gl/6XUSvRG6ZKPZikLQ9
This is a John Deer 350 crawler, kind of a tractor I guess. We went across the state to pick it up.

View media item 3539https://photos.app.goo.gl/w6Ms4PGhy1EpuneH7
My brother inherited my uncles International 300

https://photos.app.goo.gl/PnhVh5PD1ukscB3s6
View media item 3535My wife going to pick up hay with our Deutz 6806. I usually use this tractor to bale with.





  








John Deere 970 w/loader and belly mower




__
RedDirtFarmer


__
Jul 22, 2020




I've been looking for one of these little tractors for a while now. They are hard to find and...





https://photos.app.goo.gl/87887zHFDXNjkLz18
Just picked this one up. Haven't unloaded it yet. I figured it would be easier to take the blades off and sharpen them with it up on the trailer.


Sorry I didn't have better pictures. I hope the links work. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the great post, although the photos are a bit hit and miss. Do you have all these photos on your computer? If so, you can either right click on them then copy and paste them to your post, or click on the "UPLOAD A FILE" button and select what ever photos you'd like to post... use the full size option rather than the thumbnail so we can easily see them.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Bill every time I find something I would like to make a comment about the site confronts me with, "(You have insufficient privileges to post comments.)". I have searched everywhere I can think of, read the rules and cannot find out why this is happening and how to solve it? Can you help me?
Thanks, John Mitchell


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/PnhVh5PD1ukscB3s6








My wife going to pick up hay with our Deutz 6806. I usually use this tractor to bale with.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/87887zHFDXNjkLz18








Just picked this one up. Haven't unloaded it yet. I figured it would be easier to take the blades off and sharpen them with it up on the trailer.

Not sure what is going on. I can see all the pictures when I edit the post and in the quoted reply. Hopefully they will show up now. I put some links in just in case they don't.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

the key of knowledge said:


> Bill every time I find something I would like to make a comment about the site confronts me with, "(You have insufficient privileges to post comments.)". I have searched everywhere I can think of, read the rules and cannot find out why this is happening and how to solve it? Can you help me?
> Thanks, John Mitchell


I'll pass this along to the powers that be. Sorry about this!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

RedDirtFarmer said:


> Nothing fancy, just working tractors on the farm.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qauyvRaVKeWK4ZHe6
> 
> ...


Most of your photos are blank.


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Most of your photos are blank.


I'll go back and try something else.


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Thanks for the great post, although the photos are a bit hit and miss. Do you have all these photos on your computer? If so, you can either right click on them then copy and paste them to your post, or click on the "UPLOAD A FILE" button and select what ever photos you'd like to post... use the full size option rather than the thumbnail so we can easily see them.


I'll work on it, thanks.


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

Ok, trying this again. I'll post them one at a time.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qauyvRaVKeWK4ZHe6








This is a 885 David Brown/Case, not sure of the year. I think it's around 45hp. It was pretty rough when I bought it but I straightened it out the best I could, used a little bondo and painted it. I also had to put a clutch in it. It was a two stage and was over $800 for the whole pack. I bought the parts I needed and overhauled it for about $80. It only has 2400 hours on it. They just let the clutch get out of adjustment and burned it up. I made the front end spear out of a rear end spear. Because of the odd linkage it took a little figuring to get it to work but it turned out great.


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

Still not sure what's going on. In the post above, I can see the picture when I created the post and I can see it when I edit the post but it's not showing up in the post!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You are trying to post photos using google photos. It ain't working! If you have the photos on your devise, you can add them to your post by selecting the "UPLOAD A FILE" button and follow the directions. 

I get the No permission thing now and again as well.... must be a glitch.










I opened your link to google opened the photo and then copy and pasted it into this post. I can put it in your post if you like.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice tractor!


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

pogobill said:


> You are trying to post photos using google photos. It ain't working! If you have the photos on your devise, you can add them to your post by selecting the "UPLOAD A FILE" button and follow the directions.
> I get the No permission thing now and again as well.... must be a glitch.
> I opened your link to google opened the photo and then copy and pasted it into this post. I can put it in your post if you like.


I don't get a permission notice, the pictures appear just fine in the post until I post, then they disappear. I put the links in there to try to get around the problem but I'd rather just post the pics. I'm working on getting around the problem, I'm not giving up just yet. It appears that if I put the pictures in my album then post them they will work. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

Ok, I may or may not have gotten the hang of it but check out my edited post. I put the pictures in my gallery and was then able to put them in the post. The videos I had to upload to Youtube, put them in the gallery and then put them in the post. Kind of exhausting!!! I'll keep working on figuring out a better way. Thanks guys and gals!!!


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

For the record, when I edited my original post, copy and paste didn't work and there was no upload link. Those might be options for when you are creating a new post.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Where are your photos? Are you using a computer, or one of them iphones? If you have the photos on your computer or on a stick or chip or card, you can select the UPLOAD A FILE button just below were you are typing your message. Click on it and find the photo on your devise, open it and it will automatically download. Select the FULL IMAGE option and it will go into your message wherever your flashing cursor is sitting... beware of that part!
If you are using a phone, I can't help you, I don't have one that I could use for that sort of thing.
Just avoid using a third party photo storage website, I find them a pain in the youmpa!


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Where are your photos? Are you using a computer, or one of them iphones? If you have the photos on your computer or on a stick or chip or card, you can select the UPLOAD A FILE button just below were you are typing your message. Click on it and find the photo on your devise, open it and it will automatically download. Select the FULL IMAGE option and it will go into your message wherever your flashing cursor is sitting... beware of that part!
> If you are using a phone, I can't help you, I don't have one that I could use for that sort of thing.
> Just avoid using a third party photo storage website, I find them a pain in the youmpa!


The files I'm trying to attach are on my computer. The problem is with editing my original post. I'm having to put the files in my my gallery under the Media tab, which I don't mind doing. When I post a new message, like this one, I see the upload a file tab but when I edit my post I don't get that option. It's not really a problem now that I've figured out how to do it. I'll give it a test....
My first tractor








yep, works like a charm when you are in the original post, it's just in the editing a post that it becomes a problem.
Thanks for having patience with me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry mate, I'm catching on! When you edit one of your posts, it lets you change the text. Do't touch the photos.... not sure why you would need to, unless you are wanting to remove them from your post.
When you hit the edit button, SAVE CHANGES, MORE OPTIONS, CANCEL buttons will appear at the bottom. Select MORE OPTIONS and it will open your editing ability to the degree that you think you have discovered something way better than sliced bread! Then continue... select the UPLOAD A FILE button and select a photo from you computer file as normal. Again, edit what you like, but be sure that the cursor is where you want the photo to be inserted.


----------



## RedDirtFarmer (Jul 14, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Sorry mate, I'm catching on! When you edit one of your posts, it lets you change the text. Do't touch the photos.... not sure why you would need to, unless you are wanting to remove them from your post.
> When you hit the edit button, SAVE CHANGES, MORE OPTIONS, CANCEL buttons will appear at the bottom. Select MORE OPTIONS and it will open your editing ability to the degree that you think you have discovered something way better than sliced bread! Then continue... select the UPLOAD A FILE button and select a photo from you computer file as normal. Again, edit what you like, but be sure that the cursor is where you want the photo to be inserted.


I will give it a try. Thanks again for the help


----------

